# Heresy Online Awards 2013 First Quarter



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Awards*








This is the award round-up for the first quarter of 2013, it allows us to recognise some of the outstanding members and contributions we have had. If you are given one of the awards you will receive a PM notification. Awards will appear in your viewable Membership Profile and under your Avatar. For more details on the Heresy Online's Awards system check the Heresy Online's Official Award Medals thread.

Please bear in mind not all awards will necessarily be awarded each quarter, some like the competitions awards for example will only be given out in the announcement following the competition. Others like Mark of Nurgle and Path of the Exarch are given as and when they are deemed worthy.

The Majority of these Awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct, but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards.*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them.​










*Wreath of Champions*

This is awarded to all previous winners of the Member of the Month accolade.










_Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote._

Zion, Boc, Mossy Toes



*Crest of the Terraforma*

For consistently excellent scenery.










_This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle._

Underachiever, Jacobite, GrimzagGorwazza



*Favour of the Warmaster*

For tireless effort or effort above and beyond the call of duty in promoting positive experiences on Heresy Online.










_The winners of this Award will have made the forum a better, friendlier and more interesting place for an extended length of time. Awarded by Jezlad only._



*Guilliman's Seal*

For writing an exceptional tactical piece.










_This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces._

Septok, Mossy Toes



*Fulgrim's Favour*

Award given for excellence in art.










_Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim._

*Magpie_Oz*



*The Mark of the Hydra*

Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours.










_Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to games and upcoming releases._



*Baton of the Grand Marshal*

For 'marshalling' your forces for the Army Painting Challenge.










_This award will be presented to those that have completed an entire Army Painting Challenge._

KjellThorngaard, Moriouce, Taggerung, Turnip86, Zero Effect

*Mark of Tzeentch*

For winning a Conversion Contest.










_Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition._

Dragblud da skrunka, iamtheeviltwin, Iron_Freak220, morfangdakka, Mossy Toes, Turnip86



*Bonding Knife*

Awarded to those that have a reputation of helpfulness about the boards.










_Helping Heresy be the friendly and useful community that it is will gain this Award. Bonding Knife shows the members dedication to 'the greater good' of the forum._

DivineEdge, lokis222, *Tawa*, *Bitsandkits*, *Zion*



*Order of the Artificer*

Award for excellence in Modelling and Conversion of miniatures.










_This award is presented to members that have produced outstanding modelling and conversion projects._

Arkeanixii, ResinForge



*Mark of Slaanesh*

Awarded for winning a painting Competition.










_This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition._

Disciple_of_Ezekiel



*Order of the Astropath*

Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard.










_Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath._ 



*Insignia of the Artisan*

Awarded for excellence in painting displayed on the boards or in the Gallery.










_Painters of renown that share their work across the boards or win competitions with their skills will receive this award._

Tommie Soule, bl0203, troybuckle, Dangerousbeans

*Lexicanum's Crest*

For Outstanding Literary Achievement.










_Showing exceptional affinity for the written word within your works of original fiction will earn you this accolade._

jonileth, Romero's Own, Anne Marie, Todeswind



*Mark of the Remembrancer*

Awarded to members for Role Playing based excellence.










_Steadfast dedication and commitment in taking us off to the realms of your imagination with excellent roleplay will gain you this award._



*Seal of the Librarian*

Awarded for consistently high quality 'fluff' posts - homebrew or otherwise. 










_Those whose imagination takes us deeper into the setting of the game are rewarded with this Award._

BlackGuard



*Medallion of the Chosen*

Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions.










_Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy._

Lord of the Night



*Crest of the Wise*

For exceptional quality posting on the boards.










_Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award._

*Mossy Toes*



*Mark of Nurgle*

Awarded for long service.










_Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment._

Santaire, MidnightKid333, spanner94ezekiel, JAMOB, Silens, khrone forever, troybuckle, kiro the avenger!



*Path of the Exarch*

Awarded for long, dedicated service to the forums.










_Members who have not only survived but kept the boards alive for years have walked the long Path of the Exarch._

Jezlad, jigplums, Galahad, The Son of Horus, Morfangdakka, The Wraithlord, Viscount Vash, Jacobite, asianavatar, Words_of_Truth, chromedog, Someguy, TheReverend, Marneus Calgar, HOBO, humakt, djinn24, Green Knight, Commissar Ploss, bitsandkits, Vaz, normtheunsavoury



*Kiss of the Harlequin*

Awarded for keeping humour on the boards.










_Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God._

jonileth



*Sigil of the Scarab*

Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.










_Those that fill the Sprue Database with a substantial quantity of usable submissions will gain this Award._ 



*Mark of Khorne*

Highest Referrers.










_Like the followers of Khorne, who collect skulls for the Blood God, the recipient of this award has collected members for Heresy Online - reflected by high referral numbers._



*Laurels of Victory*

Awarded for a placement in a recognized Grand Tournament.










_First, Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory._

humakt



*Order of the Codicer*

Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports.










_Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will receive the Order of the Codicer._

tsne16487



*Tithe of the Faithful*

Awarded for generous donations to Heresy Online.










_Large donations, Competition Sponsorship and large scale programming projects earn this mark of the gratitudel._

*shaantitus*, *Zion*



*Creed's Commendation*

Awarded for winning the Army of the Quarter.










_High quality background fluff, battle reports, and photos in the Army Showcase will earn you Creed's Commendation._

Dave T Hobbit
​

_*All Images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.

Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.​*_


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As a heads up, the Path of the Exarch is experiencing some issues, once we get those worked out those named will receive their new shinies. Congratulations to all who received recognition, and thank you to all for making this forum great!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you who got a award. I recognize most of the names and believe the awards are well deserved.
So, congratulations to the winners!

I hope to join your ranks one day...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I am Chosen! (of Tzeentch) :grin:

Thanks for the award. Honoured to be one of Heresy's Chosen.


LotN


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Aww yiss. 4 awards. My stash of shinies has doubled.

Gratz, all else who won awards!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats every one!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats to all who were awarded  gots to gets me one of the path of the exarch shinys now


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats to everyone! All are well earned and well deserved.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats to everybody who got some new bling. Well deserved and thanks to the mod team for going through all these names, I know thats not fun!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Woot more awards for bits


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

To the victors the spoils, well done everyone!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done and well deserved all.

Good to see we have such a vibrant and involved community.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations all! The shinies are accumulating well. :gamer1:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats to all who have new awards.

There are certainly a few I will be looking to attain soon....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the award and well done to everyone else


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you. Very unexpected, but love the new shiny.  Congrates to everyone else who got one.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, thanks so much for the awards!!!! Also, congratulations to all others who got one as well. Heresy online rocks!!!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats to those who got your new shinies!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

My precious...... :crazy:


Congrats everybody! :drinks:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

My thanks to the mod team for their hard work in getting the awards out. 

Additionally thanks for the awards, these were quite the surprise.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done all.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats, well deserved everyone.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats to everyone! keep up the good work!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

well done all. congrats


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done to everybody!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Splendid. Congratulations to everybody !


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Congratulations to all those that earned an Award and many thanks for putting the effort that you have into Heresy.

Thank you also to *ThatOtherGuy* for the Graphic for the new Path of the Exarch Award.

And last but not least all the Staff that have worked out this Quarters Awards, there is some mind numbing information sifting behind all these pretty pictures.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Impressive list of awards given, Grats to all who got one and thank you for the new Shiney.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Thank you also to *ThatOtherGuy* for the Graphic for the new Path of the Exarch Award.


Your welcome mate. Congratulations to everyone else too.


----------

